# What are you paying for rideshare ins?



## James R (Aug 15, 2016)

Curious what other people are paying. I know there's going to be wide variances due to state, vehicle value, coverage, & company. Post your state, vehicle, company, and rate (monthly , biannual, annual ) for comparisons.

Louisiana, 2011 Armada, GEICO $180/month


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Really? I would not pay that. I just discovered that I need extra insurance, Im not covered at all while the uber app is on for any reason, through state farm in CA. They're working on a quote for me. This additional expense would be over the line for me. Not worth it for an already questionable endeavor to add this additional expense. My state farm agent quoted me $74 per month. I'm not sure it is even needed as Ubers commercial policy does cover my vehicle while the app is on- https://newsroom.uber.com/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/


----------



## James R (Aug 15, 2016)

That's $74 / month for the extra endorsement or for everything? 

Do some reading about Uber insurance doesn't cover and why people buy additional insurance outside uber.


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

I need to get additional insurance but I will say that Uber insurance doesn't automatically cover you. 1st you contact Uber and fill out their form and submit pictures. ( Took them 4 days to respond to my accident.) Then they will request more pictures and you fill out the insurance form with more information. Then they send you some information and that their insurance company will contact you. So they don't just immediately cover the accident. ..they want you to first talk to your personal insurance to see if they will cover it...which they probably won't because they don't cover ride sharing. Then you have to go back to uber's insurance. ..they require a $1000.00 deductible. 

Now during all of these emails, calls, etc you may have been deactivated if your car can't be driven. ..so unless you have another car to drive your out your ride share job, have no car, $1k for repairs and time till its fixed. 

Just another way to gouge us...


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

USAA is the absolute best and they offer rideshare endorsement here in AZ. I pay an extra $9 is all. Totally worth it for me.

QUOTE="James R, post: 1462892, member: 69009"]Curious what other people are paying. I know there's going to be wide variances due to state, vehicle value, coverage, & company. Post your state, vehicle, company, and rate (monthly , biannual, annual ) for comparisons.

Louisiana, 2011 Armada, GEICO $180/month[/QUOTE]


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

310 per month covers two cars (one has a rideshare endorsement), the house and a 1 million umbrella policy. Farmers in the metro-detroit area (suburbs).


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

James R said:


> Curious what other people are paying. I know there's going to be wide variances due to state, vehicle value, coverage, & company. Post your state, vehicle, company, and rate (monthly , biannual, annual ) for comparisons.
> 
> Louisiana, 2011 Armada, GEICO $180/month


I pay $9 extra a month for RideShare insurance. This is through USAA and available for all that have served in the armed forces. You don't have to be active duty or retired.


----------



## Kaseychase (May 2, 2017)

James R said:


> Curious what other people are paying. I know there's going to be wide variances due to state, vehicle value, coverage, & company. Post your state, vehicle, company, and rate (monthly , biannual, annual ) for comparisons.
> 
> Louisiana, 2011 Armada, GEICO $180/month


New Jersey 2014 focus state farm full coverage and rideshare roadside asst
170.00/month


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Kaseychase said:


> New Jersey 2014 focus state farm full coverage and rideshare roadside asst
> 170.00/month


I'm a vet. My insurance is with USAA which is available to all vets. My RideShare cost $9 a month extra. Can't beat it. I am in Tennessee.


----------



## Timour (Apr 22, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> 310 per month covers two cars (one has a rideshare endorsement), the house and a 1 million umbrella policy. Farmers in the metro-detroit area (suburbs).


How did you get that? I live in Southfield, close to Detroit and no insurance company has endorsed me yet. I even called Farmers and they gave me a quote of $11,000 a for 6 months. That's insane.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timour said:


> How did you get that? I live in Southfield, close to Detroit and no insurance company has endorsed me yet. I even called Farmers and they gave me a quote of $11,000 a for 6 months. That's insane.


My guess is Southfield and Rochester Hills have different risk factors? Or I'm a very low risk person compared to you? $11,000 for six months is outrageous I wouldn't do that. State Farm is offering rideshare endorsements now. Try them?


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

MrA said:


> Really? I would not pay that. I just discovered that I need extra insurance, Im not covered at all while the uber app is on for any reason, through state farm in CA. They're working on a quote for me. This additional expense would be over the line for me. Not worth it for an already questionable endeavor to add this additional expense. My state farm agent quoted me $74 per month. I'm not sure it is even needed as Ubers commercial policy does cover my vehicle while the app is on- https://newsroom.uber.com/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/


Update. $160 per year for State Farm rideshare endorsement. My personal policy covers me at all times. They deal with all the uber insurance hassles. I just pay my deductible, get my damaged paid. I do have rental coverage, but need to find out if the rental coverage allows rideshare. Should be ok just going to Hertz, IDK.


----------



## Kaseychase (May 2, 2017)

MrA said:


> Update. $160 per year for State Farm rideshare endorsement. My personal policy covers me at all times. They deal with all the uber insurance hassles. I just pay my deductible, get my damaged paid. I do have rental coverage, but need to find out if the rental coverage allows rideshare. Should be ok just going to Hertz, IDK.


I need to find out about rental imfo


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Kaseychase said:


> New Jersey 2014 focus state farm full coverage and rideshare roadside asst
> 170.00/month


That seems pretty high for one car. Your record can't be that bad if you're driving Uber.


----------



## Kaseychase (May 2, 2017)

MrA said:


> That seems pretty high for one car. Your record can't be that bad if you're driving Uber.


Actually I have no points in my license and actually its full coverage not liability and it's less than any other insurer for rideshare in NJ.. Insurance is very high in NJ


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Just got two quotes since my current Metro Mile will be ending and they are not going to do ride share anymore.

WA state. State Farm: $120 / mo includes ride share but only if your monthly ride share miles are less than 50% total miles . Allstate: $133/mo includes ride share with no mileage limit. Probably going with Allstate even though it's a little more to start because it will have vanishing deductible too. 
Almost forgot, 2013 Ford Fiesta. In WA the only ride share insurance offered is from USAA (I won't qualify), Allstate and State Farm.


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

253 for me Geico baby


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I paid $660 up front for a 6 month full coverage policy with rideshare coverage.


----------



## Boom611 (Nov 8, 2016)

In Florida we are screwed! Only 1 company does rideshare insurance-Foremost div of Farmers.
First 6 months $388 per month and they just raised it to $400!
My lease is up in 4 weeks and Im buying a used car-2016 that I can use as lux
Im going to move over to Commercial Insurance- but they do not write for X cars!
This insurance covers me, the car totally and is less expensive!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

$200/month.

Coverage with State farm
50/100/50
Comp $500
Coll $1000
Rental $40/day
PIP $2500
Rideshare endorsement.

All the other companies were about the same price point.


----------



## RobXC (Feb 5, 2017)

About 8 bucks extra on my policy


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Rideshare endorsement upcharge totals $3.94 for a six month policy. That's not a typo. Three dollars and ninety-four cents. Gotta love Allstate.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Derek Flint (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm paying $80 every 6 months for a rideshare endorsement with Progressive.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I got a quote for $146 a month, Instead i'm sticking with the taxis until florida laws kick in come July. The rates might change by then and if they go up A LOT i might make crazy money IF 90% of drivers quit, or if they go down, i'll want to be in a taxi.

I just don't know how it's going to work out.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I pay $50/yr for rideshare coverage via Allstate, billed once a year, and actually, I've been told in some cases they don't charge the increase depending on the amount of driving and if you use the Drivewise module.


----------



## King79 (May 11, 2017)

Does any one knows a affordable ride share insurance company that can be recommended to me so I can start on the road.
Westchester county NYC


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I have USAA and they are huge supporters of rideshare and were one of the first companies to offer it. My monthly payment went up $9 is all. Thats the best thing about USAA-their rideshare coverage.



James R said:


> Curious what other people are paying. I know there's going to be wide variances due to state, vehicle value, coverage, & company. Post your state, vehicle, company, and rate (monthly , biannual, annual ) for comparisons.
> 
> Louisiana, 2011 Armada, GEICO $180/month


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

$197 a month 3 vehicles 1 used for ride share.

250/500/250 full coverage the whole package with out towing and car rental.

Allstate.


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

Signing up with Traveler's here in Chicago. 100k/300k/100k + Rideshare endorsement.

$749/year. So $63/month.


----------



## Boom611 (Nov 8, 2016)

FCTropix said:


> Signing up with Traveler's here in Chicago. 100k/300k/100k + Rideshare endorsement.
> 
> $749/year. So $63/month.


Collission?
What car & year?
City?
Total insurance cost or rideshare add on part?
Thx!


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

How could it charge for more than $100? According to Insurance For Uber Drivers it only cost about $15-20 per year from AllState


----------



## chessguy (Jun 23, 2017)

Kaz said:


> I have USAA and they are huge supporters of rideshare and were one of the first companies to offer it. My monthly payment went up $9 is all. Thats the best thing about USAA-their rideshare coverage.


Thanks, Kaz. Because of you I found out about the rideshare endorsement. $7.00/mo for me. I was ready to switch insurance companies.


----------

